# Which Notebook Configuration Is Better For Casual Gaming?



## Empirial (Jun 28, 2010)

Configuration 1 : 
*Intel i5-430M Processor 
*Nvidia GT240M 1GB 
*4GB DDR3 RAM 

Configuration 2 : 
*Intel i3-330M Processor 
*ATi Madison XT-M2 1GB DDR3 
*4GB DDR3 RAM 

Thankyou.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2010)

With the basic configuration , obviously, the 1st one is good for casual (even some above casual) gaming.

But we can provide much better analysis if you provide the details, like model number , brand of the two laptops.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 28, 2010)

Configuration 1 is Lenovo Ideapad Y560 59-031220 & Configuration 2 is Lenovo Ideapad Y560 59-031221.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

ATI Madison is the codename for HD57** family of ATI Mobility Radeon. which is much faster than GTS240. but the processor a bit slower one. so you decide what you want. BTW both are dual cores + HT i suppose.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Madison XT = mobility radeon HD 5750*
M2 means MXM II certified. It means your graphics card is MXM II certified and can be upgraded with any MXM II certified card. MXM stands for Mobile PCI Express Module.

But the thing is mobility Radeon HD 5750 is no where near to desktop HD 5750, it is actually a overclocked HD 5650 with GDDR5 memory support.
But the laptop uou mentioned, does not have DDR5 graphics memory, it is having GDDR3 memory. So don't expect very high performance.

The price of the Laptop you mentioned is almost 49k. If you wanna a gaming laptop, why are you spending that much money? *go for Acer 5740G, the best gaming laptop within 50k*. It is the best laptop at the budget and have positive reviews by all the sites. I personally have tested this machine.
Price is around 43k

Basic config is 
Core i5 420M
4 GB DDR3 1066 MHz
500 GB 5400 rpm SATA
1 GB HD 5650 GDDR3
1.3 Mpx Cam
4 USB
15.6" display with 1366X768
3 Hrs Battery life
2.8 Kg

This laptop is able to play all the current games with High or Medium-High setting without any problem. Even Crysis is playable with high setting with avg 30 fps.


----------

